# Minimales Verschieben von Objekten (mit dem Cursor am Keyboard)?



## Margit_ (11. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

Ich hab in einem ewig-zurückliegenden Freehand-Kurs das mal gelernt, und seit Jahren denke ich mir, ich muss unbedingt wieder herausfinden, wie das geht, aber ich finds einfach nicht!

Und zwar kann man ausgewählte Objekte ja mit den Cursortasten
(Pfeile auf der Tastatur rauf/runter/links/rechts) bewegen.
Da wird das Objekt allerdings ein ganz schönes Stück weit verrutscht.

*Und irgendwas gab es da (das man zusätzlich drücken muss...oder so?), 
damit sich das Objekt wirklich nur MINIMAL bewegt. * 

Weiss es wer von euch?

Danke
liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## chritz tosh (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Margit, 

die einzige Möglichkeit, den Cursor-Abstand zu verringern ist die: 

Datei->Dokumenteinstellungen->Cursorabstand ... 

Hier kannst Du numerisch einen Wert eingeben. 
Gibst Du jetzt unter "Abstand für Umschalt- und Pfeiltaste" einen kleineren Wert als bei "Abstand für Pfeiltaste" ein (z.B. 0,1), hast Du den Effekt, dass Du mit der gedrückten Shift-Taste Dein Objekt in kleineren Schritten bewegen kannst. 

So und nicht anders muss es damals in Deinem Kurs gewesen sein ...  ;-)

Beste Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Margit_ (14. Dezember 2006)

Lieber Chris,
liebe Leute,

Danke für deine Antwort!

Das klingt sehr gut und überzeugen, wollte es auch gleich so einstellen, doch da ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich Steinzeitmensch ja noch immer die 9er Version vom Freehand verwende (weil das 10er und das MX (ist das nächste dann, oder?) so anders und unübersichtlich ist, die Buttons so verniedlicht sind, und wichtige Shortcuts ganz anders gehen), also ich bleib beim alten, das ist vielleicht einfacher, aber irgendwie professioneller zu bedienen finde ich.....

Na jedenfalls also im Freehand 9 find ich das nicht zum einstellen

Gibts das da (noch) gar nicht?

Oder kann mir wer sagen, wie? (Im Kurs damals haben wir sicher sogar noch mit dem 8er gearbeitet)

Danke liebe Grüße!

Margit


----------

